# Hilfe in Berlin



## sim81 (28 April 2011)

Hallo ,

ich brauche hilfe bei der Programmierung eines simplen SPS Programm.
Dieser Programm soll eine Pneumatikanlage steuern.
Es ist alles angeschlossen, jedoch verstehe ich nicht, was ich am PC eingeben muss damit genau diese Anlage angesteuert werden soll. (HARDWARE EINSTELLUNG)
Es sind mehrer Anlage angschlossen am Simatic S7-300.

Schickt mir bitte eine EMAIL, wenn jemand mir helfen möchte ( mit Bezahlung ) und in Berlin wohnt.

cakal-eklm@hotmail.de

schuldigung für die Rechtschreibfehler.

Zu den ganzen Fragen.
Diese Anlage ist in der Hochschule. Es gibt mehrer Arbeitsplätze, die an das S7-300 angschlossen ist.( siehe Bilder )Wenn ich auf Run bei dem S7-300 gehe, zieht automtisch ein Zylinder an, obwohl ich noch garnichts eingegeben habe. 
Ich soll sämtlich Bauteile testen. Ich wollte ein simples Und-Oder Programm mit Simantec programmieren und testen, ob die Zylinder, Nährungsschalter, Ventile etc. funktionieren.
Danke


----------



## Paule (28 April 2011)

sim81 schrieb:


> ich brauche hilfe bei der Programmierung eines simplen SPS Programm.
> Dieser Programm soll eine Pneumatikanlage steuern.


Schon interessant wie man behaupten kann, das Programm sei simpel wenn man davon absolut keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Verpolt (28 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Schon interessant wie man behaupten kann, das Programm sei simpel wenn man davon absolut keine Ahnung hat.



Simpel ist ein dehnbarer Begriff.....



> ...Pneumatikanlage steuern





> ...damit genau diese Anlage angesteuert werden soll. (HARDWARE EINSTELLUNG)





> Es sind mehrer Anlage angschlossen




PS: Wieso muss derjenige in Berlin wohnen?


----------



## MW (28 April 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> PS: Wieso muss derjenige in Berlin wohnen?



Damit man sich besser verständigen kann, vermute ICK jetz mal so !


----------



## Sockenralf (28 April 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht braucht´s ja auch einen 10-Jahres-24h-am-Tag-365-Tage-im-Jahr-Support für die Anlage nach der IBN 


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2011)

Wenn es wirklich so simpel ist, würde ich die 300er in der Bucht verkaufen
und dafür ein Logo nehmen. Das kann man ganz einfach über das Display 
Programmieren.


----------



## bike (28 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich so simpel ist, würde ich die 300er in der Bucht verkaufen
> und dafür ein Logo nehmen. Das kann man ganz einfach über das Display
> Programmieren.



Also das verstehe ich nicht.
Ein paar Euro sind immer gut, doch in Berlin?
Da brauchst du ja zuerst Schmerzensgeld bevor du da aufschlägst und dann noch programmierst.


Also nix mit Logo, aber bitte ein paar mehr Euros. 


bike


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2011)

@Alle
Aber mal ehrlich Leute, keiner eurer Beiträge hilft dem TE. Er hat ja immerhin recht klar erklärt, worum es im Groben geht. Wenn jemand helfen will, dann kann er doch gerne eine Mail schreiben!

@sim81
Um was für eine Anlage/Maschine handelt es sich genau. Habt ihr das gekauft, selbst gebaut? Existiert bereits ein Programm oder nur die Hardware? Was genau soll gemacht werden? Grundlegende Hilfestellung, Programmierung, Inbetriebnahme? Existiert ein Schaltplan, ein Sicherheitskonzept etc.?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2011)

@Ralle ,
wenn er so gut erklärt hat, warum hast du den
noch so viele Fragen? Also mich wundert diese
Reaktion, von uns nicht. 
Genauso gut hätte er fragen können, wer baut 
mir ein Gebäude, das Grundstück habe ich schon.


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Ralle ,
> wenn er so gut erklärt hat, warum hast du den
> noch so viele Fragen? Also mich wundert diese
> Reaktion, von uns nicht.
> ...



Käse !
Er hat ja genug erklärt, dass einige Leute neugierig werden. Nun muß er noch ein wenig mehr Infos liefern.


----------



## bike (28 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Genauso gut hätte er fragen können, wer baut
> mir ein Gebäude, das Grundstück habe ich schon.



Bei mir muss nichts gebaut werden nur renoviert und das Denkmal gerecht 

Du hast absolut recht, wenn ich lese wer macht mal eben.... 
Da werde ich blass, denn das soll bzw darf doch nicht sein. 

Wenn jemand eine Programmierer sucht, dann erwarte ich dies bei suche/ biete.
Und dann sollten einige sinnvolle Informationen mitgeteilt werden.


bike


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2011)

@bike
Na ja, Verschieben ist drin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Bei mir muss nichts gebaut werden nur renoviert und das Denkmal gerecht



Wenn ich von Automatisierung keine Ahnung habe, mit Denkmalgerechten
Bauen kenne ich mich wirklich...aber auch wirklich gut aus. Einige Gewerke
kann ich selber ausführen wie Lehmarbeiten, Historische Fenster und Türen
bauen, historische farbeanstriche erstellen und und und

Wenn du da fragen hast PN an mich!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn du da fragen hast PN an mich!



Ne Helmut, das dürfen wir doch nichtmehr!!! 
Siehe:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=328626&postcount=13

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (29 April 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Käse !
> Er hat ja genug erklärt, dass einige Leute neugierig werden. Nun muß er noch ein wenig mehr Infos liefern.



Das ist aber oft das Problem von Erstfrager (im Gegensatz zu Ersthelfern  ) 
sie stellen eine Fragen in den Raum und lesen dann die Antworten, 
ohne sich je wieder anzumelden.

Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Wichtig ist, dass der Fragende zeitnah auf die
an ihn gestellten Fragen antwortet. sonst macht das alles keine Sinn.

Frank


----------



## bike (29 April 2011)

Wenn es bei dieser Anfrage nicht um eine Hausaufgabe geht, die am Montag abgegeben werden muss? 


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Beispiel. Wichtig ist, dass der Fragende zeitnah auf die
> an ihn gestellten Fragen antwortet. sonst macht das alles keine Sinn.
> Frank



*ACK*

Aber vielleicht ist es nur ein Psychologiestudent, der gerade
untersucht, wie lang so eine in den Raum geworfene Frage 
alleine vor sich hin köchelt ...


----------



## Markus (29 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Ralle ,
> wenn er so gut erklärt hat, warum hast du den
> noch so viele Fragen?


 
ich habe hier noch keine einzige auschreibung gelsen der ein komplettes pflichtenheft beigefügt wurde...



> Also mich wundert diese Reaktion, von uns nicht.
> Genauso gut hätte er fragen können, wer baut
> mir ein Gebäude, das Grundstück habe ich schon.


 
er ist laie, er hat es so gut erklärt wie er kann, er will dafür bezahlen - das ist völlig legitim. wenn sich bei der detailabsprache herausstellt das man besser die finger davon lässt, dann ist das ne andere sache!

mein gefühl sagt mir auch "bastlerbude + wissen nicht was sie tun = lass die finger davon", aber wissen kann ich das nicht. und vielleicht verbigt sich hinter der sache ja doch was vielversprechendes für einen programmierer aus der berliner ecke der sich frisch selbständig gemacht hat...


----------



## Tigerente1974 (2 Mai 2011)

Ich möchte das mal so sagen:

Bestimmt will dieses Forum mehr sein als eine Hausaufgabenhilfe, die am besten gleich die fertige Lösung präsentiert.

Weiter ist es in jeder Hinsicht sinnvoll, dass jeder TE die Forenregeln zumindest mal überfliegt und ansatzweise versucht sich daran zu halten.

Genauso ist es nicht besonders hilfreich, wenn die Fragestellung noch kreativen Gestaltungsraum offen lässt, und nach Tagen oder gar nie eine Rückmeldung kommt. Da will man helfen, gibt sich alle Mühe - und verschwendet nur seine Zeit.

Trotzdem gibt es immer noch "Anfänger" die eben Fehler machen. Da darf es vielleicht doch des öfteren mal ein dezenterer Hinweis hierauf sein, als den Neuling gleich mit Hohn und Spott zu begrüßen.

Sofern sich jemand als unbelehrbar erweist - und da gab es hier schon so Manchen... - darf es gern auch etwas bissiger sein, schließlich darf es ja auch mal Spaß machen


----------



## IBFS (2 Mai 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich möchte das mal so sagen:



Etwas mehr Info ist es geworden - seit dem EDIT von gestern:      http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=328560&postcount=1

Allerdings wäre ein Inline-Beitrag besser gewesen. Wer kontrolliert denn schon , ob sich täglich das Eingangsposting ändert. 

Frank


----------



## bike (2 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Info ist es geworden - seit dem EDIT von gestern:      http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=328560&postcount=1
> 
> Allerdings wäre ein Inline-Beitrag besser gewesen. Wer kontrolliert denn schon , ob sich täglich das Eingangsposting ändert.
> 
> Frank



Also Hausaufgaben zu lösen ist doof.
Für andere ist es doppelt doof.
Egal ob für Azubi, Technikeranwärter oder an der Hochschule.
Warum in Gottesnamen will der Nachwuchs nichts mehr selber tun?
Wenn ich an der Hochschule etwas zu sagen hätte würde ich diesen Benutzer des Internets aus der Hochschule rausschmeissen.

So ein Verhalten ist in meinen Augen nur bescheiden und einer Hochschule nicht würdig.


bike


----------



## Markus (2 Mai 2011)

sim81 schrieb:


> Zu den ganzen Fragen.
> Diese Anlage ist in der Hochschule. Es gibt mehrer Arbeitsplätze, die an das S7-300 angschlossen ist.( siehe Bilder )Wenn ich auf Run bei dem S7-300 gehe, zieht automtisch ein Zylinder an, obwohl ich noch garnichts eingegeben habe.
> Ich soll sämtlich Bauteile testen. Ich wollte ein simples Und-Oder Programm mit Simantec programmieren und testen, ob die Zylinder, Nährungsschalter, Ventile etc. funktionieren.
> Danke


 

ach du scheisse!
hätt ich doch meine klappe gehalten...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Mai 2011)

sim81 schrieb:


> Zu den ganzen Fragen.
> Diese Anlage ist in der Hochschule. Es gibt mehrer Arbeitsplätze, die an das S7-300 angschlossen ist.( siehe Bilder )Wenn ich auf Run bei dem S7-300 gehe, zieht automtisch ein Zylinder an, obwohl ich noch garnichts eingegeben habe ...



Vielleicht bist Du ja das erste mal in einem Online-Forum.

Sobald jemand auf Deinen Beitrag geantwortet hat, 
solltest Du diesen nicht mehr ändern, sondern auch 
eine Antwort schreiben. Das hat zwei Gründe:

1. alle Diskussionsteilnehmer bekommen eine Benachrichtigung,
dass  es eine neue Antwort gibt (außer es hat jemand 
abgeschaltet)

2. wie IBFS schon geschrieben hat, sollen die Informationen 
in der Reihenfolge zu lesen sein, wie sie veröffentlicht wurden


----------



## bike (2 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ach du scheisse!
> hätt ich doch meine klappe gehalten...



Mit der Überschrift "Hausaufgabe und keinen Bock" wäre dies nicht geschehen 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Mai 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ach du scheisse!
> hätt ich doch meine klappe gehalten...



Hi Hi


----------



## Markus (2 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hi Hi


 
ich wollte ja nur mal ein bisschen nett sein...
zukünftig lass ich das wieder - hat sich anders besser bewährt! *ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte ja nur mal ein bisschen nett sein...



Du solltest es doch mittlerweile wissen :

"Jede Gefälligkeit und Freundlichkeit rächt sich sofort" 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Tigerente1974 (2 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Warum in Gottesnamen will der Nachwuchs nichts mehr selber tun?



Da wächst eine neue Generation in Zeiten von wiki und google heran, die gelernt hat auf einfachem Wege an Informationen heranzukommen. Nicht wenige schalten aber leider nach ein paar Zeilen ab und fragen lieber um sich das gezielt präsentieren zu lassen. Viele Fragensteller hätten nur mal länger als 2-3 Minuten in der Hilfe oder anderen Unterlagen lesen müssen. Nicht dass sich jetzt alle auf den Schlips getreten fühlen... mit den Möglichkeiten von heute wäre das "früher" wohl ähnlich gelaufen. Der eigene Schweinehund lässt sich nicht so leicht austricksen.
Da man aber diese Möglichkeiten nicht hatte, brauchte man entweder eine Menge guter - und teurer - Bücher oder man hat sich so lange durchgequält, bis man zur Lösung gekommen ist.


----------



## Paule (2 Mai 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es immer noch "Anfänger" die eben Fehler machen. Da darf es vielleicht doch des öfteren mal ein dezenterer Hinweis hierauf sein, als den Neuling gleich mit Hohn und Spott zu begrüßen.


Ich hoffe Du meinst jetzt damit nicht mich.
War die Antwort auf den Thread Hohn und Spott?
Aber der Kreis schließt sich.


sim81 schrieb:


> ich brauche hilfe bei der Programmierung eines simplen SPS Programm.





sim81 schrieb:


> Diese Anlage ist in der Hochschule. Es gibt mehrer Arbeitsplätze, die an das S7-300 angschlossen ist


ich nehm jetzt mal an dass deine Kollegen dieses Problem schon gelöst haben und meinten es wäre "simpel".

@sim81, zeig doch einfach mal deinen Code und wir helfen dir den Fehler zu finden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Mai 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Da man aber diese Möglichkeiten nicht hatte, brauchte man entweder eine Menge guter - und teurer - Bücher oder man hat sich so lange durchgequält, bis man zur Lösung gekommen ist.



Ich glaube an einer Hochschule wird es Fachbüchern nicht fehlen. Da wird es
auch den einen oder anderen Lehrer geben der sich mit dieser Technik aus-
kennt. 
Mich würde viel mehr Intressieren warum der TE auf diese Art Hilfe sucht, 
möchte er für eine Praktika Arbeit einfach nur zahlen?


----------



## Paule (2 Mai 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mich würde viel mehr Intressieren warum der TE auf diese Art Hilfe sucht,
> möchte er für eine Praktika Arbeit einfach nur zahlen?


Genau, oder warum muss der Helfer in Berlin wohnen?
Soll er mit dem TE zusammen die Schulbank drücken?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Genau, oder warum muss der Helfer in Berlin wohnen?
> Soll er mit dem TE zusammen die Schulbank drücken?



TE möchte nicht auch noch Auslösung, Hotel und Reisekosten zahlen


----------

